# weirdest thing



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I had TT 2 weeks ago today , and on day 9 and on I suddenly have pain when I swallow on the left side of my throat. I thought it was very weird to develop that at this point. Anyone have something like this? How long did it last?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had something similar...not full it pain, just soreness or an ache-y feeling. I noticed it also coincided with me eating normally and not carefully, taking small bites etc. It also coincided with me giving up the straw when I drank. I assumed it was a muscle thing. Any chance you are getting back to norm with regard to swallowing etc?


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had it earlier than the 9 days you mentioned, but I contracted bronchitis shortly after my TT, too, so hard telling if it's the same thing you're going through. On the other hand, I still have trouble swallowing larger pills (something I didn't have before my TT), and it's been just under 3 months since my TT, so I'm just going to guess that it's relatively normal, and suggest you give it another few days to a week or so and see what happens.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't remember how long it was after my surgery that this happened but I majorly hurt my throat swallowing a huge calcium tablet. The thing was as big as a bullet and just as hard and it HURT bigtime! My throat/neck hurt for a week or more.

Needless to say, I didn't try to swallow anymore of those tablets - I bought some that were much smaller.

If you've had trouble swallowing something you may have bruised your throat and everything that effects your throat right now will feel like it involves your neck.


----------

